# Amazon 50% off Photoshop elements today only!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon is running a sale on Photoshop Elements plus the video equivalent. Get it now if you want it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

